# Cat doesnt like to be petted



## Grinch (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello all, Im writing in regards of one of two cats that my parents have. The first cat is very friendly, likes to be petted, etc. The second cat however acts strangely, however. Whenever I try to pet him he will almost always stand up and then crouch down as far as he can so as to avoid being petted. Whats stranger is that he usually doesnt leave, he will actually stay fairly close even occasionally rubbing against you. He also is almost always purring when I try to pet him.

Ive also noticed that when he lays down to nap he usually has all four legs splayed out in front and behind him instead of the normal tucking in of the back legs. Im wondering if he may have some sort of skin condition.

Other than this he seems to be fairly normal and doesnt appear to complain about anything. As I dont know a whole lot about normal cat behavior, other then being around them most of my life, this seems rather strange to me. Any help here would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I don't think it's weird at all. Some cats does that arching the back the wrong way thing when they are petted. Not sure why. If he rubs himself against you I'd say it's a positive sign as well. 

Cats seem to lay in the most akward positions, they aren't all curled up and have their head tucked in, some seem to be 5 feet tall when they stretch out on YOUR bed or your seat in the couch.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Assumpta does the same thing when she doesn't feel like being patted (or when it's time for grooming). She also does it when she's having a hairball problem. 

Some cats have very specific preferences on where and how they like to be patted, and many prefer to make the initial advances instead of being approached. Try letting the cat dictate how the patting will go by letting him come to you. Many times, they'll teach you how they like to be touched by making parts of their body available for patting. Assumpta loves to have her cheekbones stroked, and LOVES it when I pat her with my thumb, using long strokes, between her ears (think of a mother cat washing her kitten for the motion). The vet once told me that her respiration and heart rate slowed down as soon as I started doing that during an exam. But she's not crazy about the traditional "cat stroking" kind of patting. Go figure...I try to let the cat aproach me and show me what he wants.

Assumpta lies in all kinds of odd positions. She's a pretty accurate temperature meter...the warmer it is, the more paws stick out


----------



## Rex_cat_lover (Jul 7, 2004)

*not wanting to be petted*

I adopted my cat Sasha (3 yr old) from the shelter about a month and a half ago. She is VERY particular about when she wants to be touched. Most of the time, she does not want to be bothered. She does the same things that you are saying. She very rarely jumps up on your lap or chest while you are sitting on the couch and when she does, she does not stay long.

She also LOVES to have her cheekbones rubbed very hard, but only when SHE wants you too.

Our house is in a state of flux though as well. We are in the process of moving so I do not think that she is settled yet.

Rex


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Pebbles doesnt like to be petter. sometimes she is in the mood for it, others she is not. She will push to the ground if you try to pet her when she doesnt want it aswell. I wouldnt worry how the other cat sleeps either, everyone has their own confortable way.

My boyfriend had a cat, part feral who if you went and stroked him he bit you, if he came to you to be smoothes he was fine about it, some cats eh?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Pixie hates to be petted. She will trot off if you try to pet her. Only occasionally will she tolerate a light pet. As for sitting positions, she is the queen of different positions - I've never seen so many variations on sitting OR sleeping.

Kayla is VERY particular about who pets her, where AND when. She will slinnnnnk down and away if you're touching her at the wrong time.


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

Skeezer does the same thing, almost dragging her butt on the ground in the reverse-arch to avoid being patted. About once a day, though, she'll come up to one of us (my mom if she's available, otherwise my dad or myself) and want an intense petting session for about 5 minutes.

She just wants it on her terms.


----------



## Grinch (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks much for all the replies. Ive spent a bit more time with the cat today and I think you may be right that he is just letting me know that he doesnt want to be petted at that time. At one point, he arched his back like I am normally used to and seemed to enjoy the petting. It just seemed strange to me that he would shrink from the petting but would still purr and not actually try to leave the area.

I think the other thing that throws me off is the fact that the other cat my parents have is almost aggresively affectionate. I will often find myself trying to fend the cat off from trying to jump up on my lap and relaxing and it becomes a test of wits to see who can win! 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## lops (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sleeping Positions*

I also have a cat who sometimes shrinks from petting. He does the reverse arch when he's not in the mood. 

But...:lol:... when I read this post, I couldn't help but think of a pic I have of Chester; in his top favorite sleeping position. It may not be that unusual, but I don't think I've ever seen another cat that preferred to sleep this way! I have no clue how to post a photo here in the forum... but here's the general idea. Chester lays flat on his back, hind legs extended as far as they can go (and they go far!) It's hilarious and adorable! If you're interested, I started a gallery and posted it there. Just click on the link for Cat Photos and it's in Recent Posts.

lops


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Yep...lots of cats like to keep things on their own terms. My mom recently exclaimed to me, "Kitty came up and let me pet her today!". Thomas throws himself at who's ever around, but Kitty is very particular about when she lets herself be petted. I have to laugh because that's just my Kitty. She makes me feel so special when she allows me to pet her. And occasionally she'll even grace me with purring! 

With what other animal can you feel like you are the one begging...and you like it?


----------



## oscar (May 25, 2004)

It's amazing when you get to know cats (any animal for that matter) and you realize they each have their own unique personality, likes and dislikes, same as humans. They're a lot smarter than we give them credit, if only we could figure them out!


----------

